# A new game for those who want to play...



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

The rules are that you start a word with the LAST letter of the previous word. An example: Sleep so the next word needs to begin with "P". 

Here is the first word: weather


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Rain


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Number


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

radish


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Husband


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Dandruff


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Friends


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunshine


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

Endless


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Slippery


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Yetti


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

interesting


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

gullible


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Elephant.


----------



## caseymae (May 8, 2012)

traffic


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

coffeeeeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

electricity


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

waterfall


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

lollipop


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

painting


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

graphic


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Canada ;-)


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Afghan


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

needles


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

swimming


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

garter stitch :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

glorious


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

Crafty


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sunshine


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Energetic


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

crochet


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

tactile


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

elegant


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

tank


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

knitting
:-D


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

giraffe


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

enough


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Easterly.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

happy


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngest


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Trifecta


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

alphabet


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

taciturn


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

nocturnal


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Love
scrubsewer


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

education


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

lackadaisical


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

nostalgic


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

crystals


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

stitches


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

sandwich


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

sensational


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

learning


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gypsycream


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

mesmerize


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

electronic


----------



## sue1955 (Aug 5, 2011)

cute


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

etiquette


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Young


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

grace


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Edible


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Eggs


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Summer


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Rhubarb


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Bear


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

rupert


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tremendous


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Sleepy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yahoooooooo


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

owl


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

lavendar


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Radiant


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Tree


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

environment


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Test


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tantalize


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Elated


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

deluxe


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

easy


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

youthful


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Later


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Returnable


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

excruciating


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

solution


----------



## deedee2293 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nationalities


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sight seeing


----------



## deedee2293 (Apr 25, 2012)

Grandma


----------



## Sheilabrit (Jun 22, 2012)

PAGE THREE, HOUSE AND YIDDISH SHOULD GO BETWEEN ENOUGH -EASTERLY


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Grandma

Angel


----------



## Sheilabrit (Jun 22, 2012)

PAGE TWO BETWEEN GARTER STITCH -GLORIOUS-CRAFTY-SUNSHINESHOULD BE HAMSTRING -SAC- YES


----------



## Sheilabrit (Jun 22, 2012)

LOVER


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

comic....jumped to page 7 ?


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

chocolate


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

titanic


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

custard


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Darn


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Elephant


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Oops-- sometimes it gets goofed up by timing of the posts! Sorry!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I will go for oops, last letter S. 

Special


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

care


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Efficient.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

triumphant


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Tinsel


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Loveable


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Eider.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Rabbit


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Tornado


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Laura Lee said:


> The rules are that you start a word with the LAST letter of the previous word. An example: Sleep so the next word needs to begin with "P".
> 
> Here is the first word: weather


Hi Laura Lee,

Thanks for posting this great game, gets everyone involved! I have been watching since you posted this and when it seems to stop moving I have put another word in. I have put three words in now, and I am wondering if that's alright with you. I don't want to make anyone upset that I have played more than once. Great game, thanks again! =)


----------



## JoBlack (Feb 11, 2012)

Orange


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> Laura Lee said:
> 
> 
> > The rules are that you start a word with the LAST letter of the previous word. An example: Sleep so the next word needs to begin with "P".
> ...


It's fair game to everyone so post away! :thumbup: I like this game myself and it gets a person to think of words to put next. It would be nice to use words that we don't use too often so we can learn new words and perhaps even look the word up to it's meaning.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Extra


----------



## JoBlack (Feb 11, 2012)

axis


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Symbiosis


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

THAT worked out well...lmao NOT!! Let's try that again so we change the letter this time Tess (pbtttttttt!) haha!

Staunch


----------



## JoBlack (Feb 11, 2012)

Hercules


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Rotten


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

number


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

rapscallion


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

cherry


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

cream


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

monster


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

Razzmatazz


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

zoo


----------



## madamj54 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oodnadatta


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Cars


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Strathgordon


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova


----------



## katparale (Apr 17, 2011)

Chase


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Elderslie


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

energy


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

yellow


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yummy


----------



## blueannie (Jun 12, 2012)

canoe


----------



## annieChristmas (Apr 6, 2012)

everest


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

together


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Radish


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

honesty


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

yokel


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yawn


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

numerous


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

got that wrong will try again


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

sunshine


----------



## oceansmeet (Aug 2, 2011)

envious


----------



## joycemg (May 23, 2012)

control


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

Laugh


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

harrow


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Comb


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

being


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Timber


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Beauty


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Oops
Reply


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Very hard to do when so many people all enter words at the same time but fun to see the words that pop up.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cuddle


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

yarn


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

cat


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

tink


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

kindly


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

kindly whoops did it twice


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

yarn


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

We played that game with the kids in the car all the time. It was 45 minutes to town so we know a lot of games and songs


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Naughty


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Wombles


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

culture


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

exceptional!


----------



## angelina joy (Jan 1, 2012)

careful


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

rabid


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Delicious


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

oops..I goofed !


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Savory


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

My next word off of the word 'rabid'...dasypygal


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Savory - yore


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

epic


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

chamomile oops ended under wrong word


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

equilibrium


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

misunderstanding


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Mausoleum


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

monumental


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Candy


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

yehsur said:


> monumental


laundry


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Think I added "candy" in the wrong place...sorrry


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

aruma3 said:


> Yes


salamander

Due to time lags, I'm sure this has gotten "out of order", but it's still fun.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

chilling


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

ribbit


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

coffee


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

comfy


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Word: coffee

My word: Entomology


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

turtle


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Yogurt!!


----------



## Lamen (Dec 3, 2011)

Color


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, they put "yogurt" in the wrong place! I replied to "Entomology"


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Yarn


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Yarn


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

needles


----------



## virgogirl16 (Jan 3, 2012)

sublimable


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

catnip


----------



## tangomaz (Jul 11, 2011)

Chimera


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

To get us back on track we need and e word........

Elephant


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Talk


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

[Talk]

kangaroo


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

cotton


----------



## cjs1230 (Jun 8, 2012)

candy


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

[quote

kangaroo[/quote]

oranges


----------



## tangomaz (Jul 11, 2011)

squash


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

housewife


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

tangomaz said:


> squash


habanero


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

oregano


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

olive


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

easy


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

yonkers


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

cucumber


----------



## sherylm (Apr 30, 2012)

remember


----------



## Sheilabrit (Jun 22, 2012)

(remember)

RUBY


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Yak


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Yak

Kitchen


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

habanero - olympics


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Santa


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Application


----------



## Sheilabrit (Jun 22, 2012)

(santa) awesome


----------



## Sheilabrit (Jun 22, 2012)

awesome application PUTS US BACK ON TRACK


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Nuts


----------



## jwmontez34 (Apr 11, 2011)

Salad


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Still


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

CAT


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Laugh


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lincoln


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

high


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

handsome


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

Crochet


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

economical


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cornucopia


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

The rules are that you start a word with the LAST letter of the previous word. An example: Sleep so the next word needs to begin with "P". I think the rules were forgotten!


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

crafty


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

crafty


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

yarn


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

willow


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

I think some people forgot to look on the last page for the last entry


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

woodsy


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

yarn


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

needle


----------



## misknitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Netherworld


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

elegant


----------



## imevy (May 27, 2011)

Tyrant


----------



## BonnieJean (Mar 10, 2012)

confetti


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Train


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

neatly


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

courage


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

cornicopia


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

make a story up using the words


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

crafty


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

yarrow


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

crochet


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

crochet


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know what is going on. The last word on my post ended with a c. when I entered crochet then looked again the last word then was different. I tried it again and got the same results. Don't get it???


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

rather


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

rambunctious


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

stationery


----------



## ladybird23 (Jun 8, 2012)

yesterday


----------



## Meryl (Oct 7, 2011)

Crafty


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

cartoon


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

Yam


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

dsteggs said:


> To get us back on track we need and e word........
> 
> Elephant


I put the e word in there: entomology


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I don't know what is going on. The last word on my post ended with a c. when I entered crochet then looked again the last word then was different. I tried it again and got the same results. Don't get it???


Lots of people are answering, so the last word they see may be different from the last word you see. Perhaps each person should list first, the word they see, then their answer.


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Ring


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

OK here goes, Last word I see is ring... My word is great!!


----------



## lucilou (Oct 6, 2011)

clown


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

superior


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

I give up!!


----------



## suebeeknitter (Jun 3, 2012)

chocolate Sorry the last word had a "c" so that's why I chose chocolate (I'd always choose chocolate anyway)


----------



## Teri11215 (Jun 13, 2012)

enough


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

barbsadams said:


> I give up!!


(u)p(/u)retty


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> make a story up using the words


This is from the first two pages with consecutive beginning with the ending of the previous word. I added no connecting words, so it is almost poetic, yet seemed like sentences. Don't know if this is what you had in mind or if you meant to use the words to make a real story.

Weather, rainy. Number husband. Dandruff friends. Sunshine endless, slippery Yeti interesting. Gullible elephant traffic coffee. Electricity yellow waterfall. Lollipop painting graphic. Canada afghan. Needles swimming. Garter stitch happy. Youngest Trifecta. Alphabet taciturn nocturnal.

Okay, you try it with the next consecutive groupings. It takes a little searching to make sure your next word begins with the ending of the previous word. Good luck. [This is rather fun though.]


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yuppy puppy


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Coarse


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

Lazy


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Last word I see is lazy so my word is Yak. Edith M


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

See course / answer enough


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm lost!!!!


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

snow


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

wilderness


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Strawberry???


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Tomatoe


----------



## lagreen47 (Mar 24, 2011)

costly


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

Yahoo


----------



## jaras (Sep 11, 2011)

celtic


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

O.K so I will now go. YAM


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

matron


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

nickel


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Enthusiasm :thumbup:


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

caseymae said:


> traffic


Coke


----------



## emjaspina (Jan 14, 2012)

courtyard


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Entrelac


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

costly


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

helenlou said:


> The rules are that you start a word with the LAST letter of the previous word. An example: Sleep so the next word needs to begin with "P". I think the rules were forgotten!


I think it has to do with timing. We must have several responses coming in at once, and variations in travel time from one computer to the other make them arrive in the wrong order. I looked a some other pages,and the same thing happened - some in order, some not.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

yawning


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

cute


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

New word should start with g


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

clumsy


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

yearling


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

universal


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Learning


----------



## gonecrazy50 (Nov 18, 2011)

Catastrophic


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

bakerj said:


> Catastrophic


chaos


----------



## chopsy (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

tombstone


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

evolving


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

greenery


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Love this game but it has gotten toooo confusing as to what letter!!!


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

yes


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunshine


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

congestion


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

nothing


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

geese (I don't know why)


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

novelty


----------



## nichodia (Oct 1, 2011)

yellow


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

willow


----------



## Sharon188 (Sep 25, 2011)

willow


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

wasabi


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Neat


----------



## chopsy (Nov 30, 2011)

Twins


----------



## chopsy (Nov 30, 2011)

Seaweed


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

seaweed--dandylion


----------



## emjaspina (Jan 14, 2012)

never


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

ribber


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

rubber


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

rodeo


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

ohio


----------



## sandrakjb (Feb 16, 2011)

cats


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

cans


----------



## sandrakjb (Feb 16, 2011)

orchestra ( screwed up by not going to the last page)


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

alphabet


----------



## Bleeps (Aug 16, 2011)

cantankerous


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

spate


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

evermore


----------



## Honey babe (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheerful


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

lazy


----------



## Honey babe (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheerful


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

lame


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

easy


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

cowls


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Silly


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Rather


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

laughter


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

yellow


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

willow


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White 

:shock:


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

egotistic


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

chatty


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

yacht


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow 

:-D


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

terrific


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

wishful


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

love 

:idea:


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

echo


----------



## swcrazzy (Jul 13, 2011)

ocean


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Nubby


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

yorkie


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

enormous


----------



## dotful (May 3, 2011)

Crochet


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

sensation


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

navigate


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

charmed


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

emotional


----------



## justbngee (Mar 26, 2011)

lucky


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

willow


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

willow


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

women


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

niagara


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

anvil


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

loyalty


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

yearbook


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

knitting


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

giver


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

reveal


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Urith said:


> reveal


lifeline


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

eloquent


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

triumph


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Heaven


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Laura Lee said:


> Heaven


nirvana


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

novelty


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

yarn


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

yank


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

quote nirvana
angel


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

kangaroo


coloursofgrace said:


> yank


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

opal


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

lamp


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

purl


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

yawn


----------



## manedane (Apr 1, 2012)

mayane said:


> purl


lavender


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

darning


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

gardening


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Urith said:


> gardening


groceries!


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

sock


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

soprano


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

oops kite


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

october


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

reality


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

yarn


----------



## swcrazzy (Jul 13, 2011)

notes


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cannot type fast enough as when type in a word, someone has beat me to that letter. Sorry


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sweet tea


----------



## swcrazzy (Jul 13, 2011)

apple


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

amount


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

oregano


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

off


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

you have to start the next word with the last letter of the word above the one you will post!!


Urith said:


> oregano


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

flavor


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Elephant


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Some postings are showing up slow


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Razor


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

relish


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

coloursofgrace said:


> you have to start the next word with the last letter of the word above the one you will post!!
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> ...


oop's I thought I had


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

that's ok don't worry about it!! it's all in fun


Urith said:


> coloursofgrace said:
> 
> 
> > you have to start the next word with the last letter of the word above the one you will post!!
> ...


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

the last word was relish


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

hashbrowns


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

sunshine


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

enough


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

humble


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

edify


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

yuk


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

kickoff


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Far


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

ok sorry,


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

rescue


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

entrelac


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

Cadillac


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

cummerbund


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

ditto


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

cartwheel
dash
orange


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

eloquent


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

tirade


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

economical


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Willowy


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

young


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

cantalope


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

guest


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

trial


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

Camper


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

Lawyer


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

rust


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

lemonade


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

evil


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

Error


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Rowdy


----------



## theladyinblue (Mar 23, 2011)

car


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Yesterday


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

lemonade


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

everlasting


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Groom


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

martha


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Another


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

ram


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

motherhood


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cannot type fast enough as when type in a word, someone has beat me to that letter. Sorry


Same here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

triangle


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

echo


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

comic


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

sorry didnt see the last post OSTRICH


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Happiness


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Enter


----------



## misknitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Horse


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Linday said:


> Happiness


success


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

superhuman


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

Noble


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

novice


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

coloursofgrace said:


> motherhood


Dice


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Easter


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

Rose


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ether


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

rice


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Enter


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Rudolph


----------



## chele (May 25, 2011)

classy


----------



## chele (May 25, 2011)

classy


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Young


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Savings


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

yarn


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

normal


----------



## gonecrazy50 (Nov 18, 2011)

labyrinth


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

heaven


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

heaven


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Halloween


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

naughty


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Yearly


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

yellow


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

wool


----------



## misknitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Llama


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Laugh


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

amorous
happy


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Obstacle


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

enjoyment


----------



## gonecrazy50 (Nov 18, 2011)

tenacious


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

simple


----------



## Gmadazi (Jun 4, 2012)

Cumbersome


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

embrace


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

endeavour


----------



## Harold's Mum (Jun 12, 2012)

cashmere


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

roaming


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

giving Springchicken66


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

glorious


----------



## gommy (Apr 14, 2011)

spaghetti


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

idolize


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

endless


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Summer


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

rosebud


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I don't know what is going on. The last word on my post ended with a c. when I entered crochet then looked again the last word then was different. I tried it again and got the same results. Don't get it???


 I think if you reply to the last one then you are next


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Decrease


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

earth


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

CANDY


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

CANDY


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

SORRY MEANT HELLO


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

yipee


----------



## bobby bunny (Jun 17, 2012)

eggplant


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

tiny


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Yowie


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

establishment


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

knittingmeme said:


> establishment


territory


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

yam


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

northern lights


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Darn this game wasn't much fun. It would go ok for a bit then the next word someone put down didn't carry on with the last letter just posted. 
I tried twice and mine never printed at the right time. :-(


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

yikes!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Silly


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Whatever


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

River


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ripples


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

sundae


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

mountain


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

nerd


----------



## macdonaldgail (Oct 15, 2011)

cactus


----------



## 'grammawhat' (May 15, 2012)

determination


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Narcolepsy


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

random


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

tangerine


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

enter


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

ravished


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

determine


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

Caloric


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Near


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Rear


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

red


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

ravishing


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

sewing


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

capitol


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

cucumber


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Rich


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

happiness


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

sensational


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Longing


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

generate


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

reprehensible


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

exam


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Money


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

Yokel


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

laughter


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

ruby


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Yodel


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

licorice


----------



## Florida Sue (Feb 1, 2012)

energy


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

lace


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Enormous


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Last word: enormous
Nrxt word :solenoid


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

last word: solenoid - WOW - fancy word!!!
next word: dramatic


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

catastrophe


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

last word: catastrophe

next word: elegant


----------



## misknitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Last word : elegant
Next word: tedious


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

last word tedious
New word scrumptious


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

anthealb said:


> last word tedious
> New word scrumptious


New word Scarf


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Farm


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word scarf
new word freezing


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Girl


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

larynx


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

xylophone


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

eardrum


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

mother


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Wrong word.

Robot


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

torpedo


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

orthodontist


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

tracker


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

monitor


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

reunion


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

(k)nitwit


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

twang


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

giraffe


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

extra


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

antelope


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

entered


----------



## 'grammawhat' (May 15, 2012)

denomination


----------



## Sakhi together (Aug 24, 2011)

nation


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

nocturnal


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

lantana


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

magnificent


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

tantalizing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

glamorous


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

sentiment


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

testament


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

taco


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

oscillate


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

embargo

Next word will start with a letter "o"


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

operation


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

goloshes


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

THE WORD SHOULD START WITH n 

NOMINAL


START NEW WORD WITH L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

larynx

Next word will start with a X


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

xanthocarpous


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

supramaxilla

START next word with a


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

acrylic

Start next word with C


----------



## Kaye-Marie (Jan 20, 2012)

SMARTY!

(That was quite the word. . . . . )

Next word starts with Y

I was referring to xanthocarpous but several others posted before mine did, so now it's out of order. Sorry


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Yak


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knit


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

tiff
next word with F


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

floccinaucinihilipilification

noun 
Rare . the estimation of something as valueless (encountered mainly as an example of one of the longest words in the English language).


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

nomination


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

nerd


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Gorilla


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

ancillary

(I love that F word)


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

yen


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

nope


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

elegant


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

tantalize


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Great


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Great


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

graphs


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How did we end up with all these words starting with "G" ???


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> How did we end up with all these words starting with "G" ???


Blowed if I know lol


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Jumping to the last G work posted....
Graphs

New word: Sanctimonious


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Grandmother--one of the most beautiful words ever....

WHO DECIDED GALOSHES WENT TO LETTER N (and why)?


----------



## Ardath (Jun 23, 2012)

cake


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

eggplant


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

thumbscrew


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Window


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

watch


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

halo


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Tales


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

over


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

rheumatologist


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

tankard


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

daub


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Beluga


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Angry


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

analytical


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

yellow


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

whippletree


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

enthusiastic


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

crayon


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

nylon


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Neurotic


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

catchy


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

yarn


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Numerous


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

girdle


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sunglasses


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

situation


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Cannonball


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Liberal


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

crazy


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think we ended up with so many "g's", because a lot of people respond at the same time...I know, because it happened to me, and didn't come out at the right spot.

tarantula


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Angle


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

elegance


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Estuary


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

yacht


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

Timber


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

renegade


----------



## i-a-c (Jun 1, 2011)

egg


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

garter


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

radical


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Enter


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

candy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

yarn


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Noxious


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

easy


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

yarn


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

naysayer


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

NAP 2 of them


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

repeat nap


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

phantasmal


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

People


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

eternal


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

loving


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## peaker (Mar 4, 2011)

casual


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

lonley


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

enormous


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

silly


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

petulant


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

TRUCK


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

ken


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Obviously, the words are not being posted in "true" order, and for just a nanosecond I sometimes think "and where did you learn to spell?" then I chuckle!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

nicely


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

yarn


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

YUMMY YARN


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

needle


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

edge


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

evens


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

stocking stitch


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

last word - nicely
next word - yarn


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

These words do get out of order, so it is very hard to play this type of game on line


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

last word yarn
naughty


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

yellow

W


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Watermelon =)


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Newborn


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

newel


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

lace


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

lace

Sorry for the double post...bad fingers...bad fingers....=(


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

last word- lace
Eternal


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

lineal


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Lou


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Ultimate


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

eburnation


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

exquisite


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

excitement


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

tatting


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

gargoyle


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

global


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

larder


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

constant


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Time


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

exceptional


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

languish


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

homey


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

close


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems someone beat me to it, sorry. Electric


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

herringbone


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Heaven


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word heaven


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

new word needles


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Separate


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word separate
new word ending


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

last work ending
new word grating


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word grating
new word geometrically


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

last word geometrically

new word Younger


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

last word younger

new word Righteous (as in TOTALLY HAPPENING!)


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

last word Righteous 

new word Slippery


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

yesterday


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Yourself


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Feather


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

rickets


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

stripes


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

ssk


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word yesterday
new word, yellow wool


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

lemongrass


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

sassafrass


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

sophisticated


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Dinosaur


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

double post..last word was Dinosaur


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

romance


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Earlier


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word yesterday
New word Young


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Glamourous


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

shadow


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Are we supposed to be doing "crafty" type words in this or not?
green yarn


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Shadow
New word Work


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word Work
New word knitting


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Knitting
New word Great


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word great
new word, tortoise-shell (knitting needles)


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

lanolin


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

napkin


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Nosey


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Are we supposed to be doing "crafty" type words in this or not?


Not this game...I know it's confusing with three word games out there!
The rules are that you start a word with the LAST letter of the previous word.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Nosey
next word - yipee


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Last word yippee 
Next word. Environment


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Environment
New word Typing


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Last word- Typing
New word- green


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word Green
New word Nasty


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Nasty
Yuck!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word green
next word - nostalgia


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word Yuck!
New word Kite


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Kite
New word Elephant


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word elephant
New word telephone


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word telephone
new word eerie


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

last word eerie
new word evening


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word Evening
New word Gloat


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Gloat
New word Tough


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word Tough
New word Hard


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word Hard
New word Dingo


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Dingo
New word Original


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Last word original
New word lively


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Green
New word None


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Last word none
New word everywhere


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word none
new word escaped


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Escaped
new word Donuts


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Last word donuts

skunk


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word skunk

New word key


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Last work Key

New word Yukka


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Yukka

New word Ambitious


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word ambitious
New word sexy


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

Last word sexy 
New word yellow


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Yellow
New word Wolf


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Wolf
New word fantastically


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word fantastically

New word youngster


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word Youngster
New word Reveals


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Reveals 
new word Silly


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

Last word silly
New word yarn


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word yarn
new word nights


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Stationary


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Stationary
New word - Yarrow


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word Yarrow
New word Worn


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Worn
New word - New


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Darn I thot mybe there would be something different on this site. I click look delete. Think I'll take leave and maybe come back in a week or so and maybe there will be a different subject by then...Bye-Bye!!!


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Last word - New
New word - Wimbledon!


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Wimbledon
New word - Nosh


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Last word Nosh
New word Hamburger


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Hamburger
New word - rank


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Yarn 
New word Nana


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Nana
New word America


----------



## spinthyme (Sep 1, 2011)

Woaa! What happened between rank and yarn? 


How about filling in the blank with kingly ???


----------



## spinthyme (Sep 1, 2011)

Then:

Last word: America
New word: anchor


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word: Anchor
New word: Result


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word: Result
New word: turbulance


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word result
new word tarantular


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

last word tarantular

new word Rugged


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Last word: Rugged
New word: Deck


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word: Deck
New word: Kissing


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word result
New word timeless


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

September


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word September
New word Remember


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Rhinocerous


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Rhinoceros
New word - Shiv


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word shiv
new word victorious


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word victorious
New word sewing


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

gregarious


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

gregarious

New word Soapy


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Soapy

Yak


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Yak
New word Kicker


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

YESTERYEARS


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word yesteryears
new word Sewing


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Sewing
new word Goat


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Goat
New Word - Trig


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

last word Trig
new word Grow


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Grow
New word - Whiz


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last work Yak
new word - kleptomaniac


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word kleptomaniac

New word champion


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Champion

Nurse


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Nurse

New Word: Energy


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

yachtman


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Yachtsman

Never


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Never
New word - rabbit


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Last word - rabbit
New word - tree


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Tree
New word turtle


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Tree

Egg


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word egg
New word - giggled


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Dog

Giraffe


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Tree
New word Eyes


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Eyes
New word - Sphinx


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Xanadu

Umbrella


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Lsst word Umbrella
New word Already


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - already
New Word - yearly


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Old word; yearly
New word:Yarn


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Old word Yarn

New word Nasturtium


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old nasturtium
New - monkey


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Old word monkey

New word youngster


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

last wword tree - new word envy


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Last word envy
New word yawn


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word yarn

New word Never


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Last word Never
New word Rip


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

Cornucopia


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Yawn
New word Nation


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word yawn
new word nix


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Nix
New word Xylophone


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Xylophone

New word earwig


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Earwig
New word Garlic


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Garlic

Close


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Close
Eggplant


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Eggplant
New word Tattoo


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Tattoo

New word Orange


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

last word Orange 
New word Expand


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Expand

Dessert


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Dessert
tantalize


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Tantalize

New word Early


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Early


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

new word yawn


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Tantalize
new word Extend


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Looks like 2 people posted around the same time. I am going to build off of Yawn, since, it was posted earlier.

Last word: Yawn
New Word: Needy


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Needy 
New word Yolk


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word Yolk
New word - knowledge


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Knowledge

New word Earthquake


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

last word earthquake

new word earwax


judys14 said:


> Last word Knowledge
> 
> New word Earthquake


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Earthquake
New word Evil


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Last word Earwax
New word Xray


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Xray
New word Yourself


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Old word Yourself
New word French fries


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

French fries
Succulent


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Succulent
New word Tabasco


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Yawn
New word - Nib


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word tabasco


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

sorry........

Last word Nib
New word beautifully


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

yearbook


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word yearbook
new word kleptomaniac


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

cockcrow (daybreak dawn)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word cockcrow


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word cockcrow
new word willow


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Willow
Wreck


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

wreck
Kathleen


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

last word kathleen
New word neonatal


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

last word neonatal
new word lamb


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word lamb

New word bullfrog


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

last word bullfrog
new word gigantic


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word gigantic

New word coliseum


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word coliseum
new word Muscular


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Coliseum
New word Medium


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Medium


New word Marksman


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

last word marksman

new word numbers


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Last word: numbers
New word: slow


----------



## carftycasper (Jul 1, 2012)

crafting


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

you have to use the last letter of the last word above you to make a new word, would you like to try again?


carftycasper said:


> crafting


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

last word slow

new word whirlwind


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Last word = Whilwind

New word = Dreamweaver


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last woprd Dreamweaver


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Dreamweaver
New word - ravished


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Last word: Ravished
New word: Deleted


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Deleted
New word Dirty


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Dirty

New word Yearbook


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Reindeer


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Kermit


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

transit


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Old word transit

New word Tinsel


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word Tinsel

New word "LANGUAGE"


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Old word LANGUAGE

New word Education


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Last Word: Education
New Word: Nap


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Nap

New word Precipitation


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Yearbook
New word Kayak


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Kayak

New word Knapsack


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Knapsack
New word Keep


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Reindeer
New word - restful


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Restful
new word Lolipop


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Lolipop
New word Plenty


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Yam

Mustard


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Plenty
New word Yourself


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Yourself

New word Friend

There seems to be a skip from Lolipop/Plenty, then there's an entry of Yarn/Mustard and after that Plenty/Yourself because that's the last entry, I followed it.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Friend 

Dimple


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Dimple

New word Experiment


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Experiment

New word Tender


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Last Word: Tender
New Word: Restaurant


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Talk

Kitten


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Kitten
New word Nasty


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Yourself
New word Found


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Found
New word Dangerous


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Dangerous

New word Stamina


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Last Word Stamina
New Word Altimeter


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last Word Altimeter


New Word Rigorous


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last Word Rigorous

New Word Soup


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Last word Soup
New word Precious


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Precious


New word Sorghum


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Sorghum
New word - Manx


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word - Manx
New word - Extra

Updating to say...I don't know why I put extra when it doesn't start with an X. Duh! Silly me!


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last word Extra


New word Astonish


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Last Word: Astonish
New Word: Harp


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Sorghum
New word Master


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last Word: Harp

New Word: Parsnip


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last Word: Parsnip

New Word: Parental


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last Word: Parental


New Word: Laundry


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last Word: Laundry

New Word: Yelp


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last Word: Yelp


New Word: Political


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last Word: Political


New Word: Lounging


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last Word: Lounging

New Word: Grammar

This will be my last post. Tomorrow husband starts his week of chemo and I need to do some things tonight. Plus I won't be available for a week. Thanks so much everyone. It was such fun. Judy


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Hope everything goes well for your husband, Judy. Come back when you have time!

Last word - Grammar
New word - Recovery


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Yourself
New word - Feather


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

Last word feather

New word remediate


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Last word Remediate
New word - expel


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Remediate
New word Enter


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Enter

New word Ridiculous


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word: Ridiculous
New word: Supercalifagilisticexpelidocious

sorry had to do it.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Last word: Supercalifragilisticexpelidocious
New word: silk


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Silk

Khaki


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Old word: Khaki
New word: Indigo


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Last word: Indigo
New word: Onyx


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Onyx
New word xylophone


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word: xylophone 
New word: envelope


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Envelope

Eland


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Eland
Donkey


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Donkey

New word Yodel


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word: Yodel
New word: Labanotation


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word: Labanotation


New word: Numerous


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last Word Numerous
New word Symbol


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Numerous

Sex


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Sex

Xanadu


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Xanadu
New word Unlock


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Unlock


New word Ketchup


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ketchup
Possum


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Possum

Millionaire


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Millionaire
Expel


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Expel

Lovely


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Lovely 
New word Yacht


----------



## Figgis (Jul 10, 2012)

Cat


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Cat 
New word Today


----------



## Figgis (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Last word YES
New word STITCH


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hook


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Hook 
New word Knit


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Last word - Knit
New word - Tunic


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word Tunic
New word Crochet


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Crochet

New word Tension


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Tension

Naughty


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Last: Naughty
New: Yellow


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last: Yellow


New: Window


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last Window
New Wait


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last Wait

New Terminal


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hook
Kinky


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word Kinky

New word Yesterday


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

yarn


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yarn
Needle


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Needle
New word Enter


----------



## emwillows (Jun 7, 2012)

Ripple


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Ripple
Evening


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Evening

Gigantic


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

double post... :thumbdown:


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Gigantic
Careful


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Careful

Liberal


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Liberal
Lender


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Lender

Ridiculous


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ripple
Excruiating


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Old: Excruciating
New: Gargantuan!


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Gargantuan

Naked


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old Naked
New Dinner


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old Dinner

New Rigorous


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Rigorous
shawl


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2012)

Shawl


Latch


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word Latch

New word habanera


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last word habanera

New word Answer


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word Answer

New word radiometeorograph


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

last word: radiometeorograph

new word: hypoglycemic


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Last: hypoglycemic
New: cardiograph


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

habanera
abracadabra


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

electrocution


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

last Habanera
New Appendix


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That's confusing, so what letter are we on now?


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

The Letter X


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Xylophone


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Xylophone
Eyes


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Eyes

Sermon


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

last word: sermon

new word: neurotic


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

neurotic
caliper


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: Retarded


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Retarded
Detached


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: deoxyrybonucleic


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

deoxyrybonucleic
Callous...................Some of these words I have never heard of, as the "old" word above


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word retarded
New WORd Doctor


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Doctor
Rectum


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

New word: military


(p.s.) deoxyrybonucleic is the word for DNA
I too have learned some new ones here...."great game!"


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Military
Yellow


----------



## Figgis (Jul 10, 2012)

Word


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Last Word Word

New Word Docile


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: electrocute


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Electrocute
Extravagant


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

last word: Extravagant

new word: tamis *Means thin wool*


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Tamis
New word Sunny


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word Sunny 
New word yuke


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yuke
Enhanced


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

New word: dandelion


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Enhanced
New word Decay


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word Decay 
New word Yowie

meaning (a little ewe)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Enhanced
Dancing


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Dancing last word

Guitar


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Guitar
Radical


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Radical

Lisp


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word Lisp
New word palzogony


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

palzogony

Yelp


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yelp
Picky


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word Picky
New word Yuppie


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Yuppie
New word Electrician


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Electrician
Nippy


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Last word Nippy

New word Yabba


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

confident


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Yabba
New word Authentic


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: courtesy


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

new word:youngster


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: reform


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

new word:malefic


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

New word: Conscience


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new: eloquence


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Confident
Terrific


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

eloquence
Equestrian


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

how does eloquence follow on from terrific?


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> how does eloquence follow on from terrific?


Eloquence was before terrific, but terrific looks out of sequence.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wasn't there when I posted Terrific - two people must have replied at the same time (sorry)
Equestrian
Noble


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Noble

Equal


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Equal
Lady


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Lady
New Word: yawny


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Old Word: yawny
New Word: yesterday


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Yawny
Yesterday


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: Yeanling


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Yeanling
New Word:Galactometer


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Galactometer
New word Recruit


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Recruit
Timeline


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: enhance


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Elephant


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: triumphant


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yawny
Yelp


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't work this game out any more - so I'm out of this one...seems there are two going..


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

ok....i'll continue


New word: premature


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

LST WORD pREMATURE
New word Expand


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Expand

New Word: Defluvium


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Defluvium
New word Malformation


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Malformation

Nursing


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Goodness


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Goodness
New word Sympathy


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Sympathy
New word: yerk


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: yerk

New word: Kelp


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Kelp

New word: Pennyweight


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Pennyweight
New word Township


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: ptergyium


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Monopoly


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: Yarn


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old Word Yarn 
New word Narcotic


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

therapeutic


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Narcotic
New Word: Calamanco

New words must begin with old word last letter.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

officious


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: officious
New Word: saponaceous

Good Job Thank you.


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Saponaceous
New word Sorry


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: simultaneous


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry:

New word: yell


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Yell

New Word Lily


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Lily
New word Yeast


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old word Yeast
New word: testimonial


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: testimonial
New word: Lachrymatory


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Lachrymatory
New word Young


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Young

New word Grammar


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Grammer
New word Return


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Old Word: Return
New word: Neanderthal


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: legerity


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Old Word: Legcrity

New Word: Yeshivah


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: honesty


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Old Word: Honesty
New Word: Yamulka


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: anniversary


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Old word - anniversary
New word - yams


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: yams 

New word: Sanatory


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

old word Yamulka
New word Artifical


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Artificial 
New word: labefactation


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

celebrity


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

celebrity

Yesteryear


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Yesteryear 
New word Returned


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word:Returned 
New word: dung


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

oh oh....something went wrong after sanatory.....

next person put two words????


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah I seen that. Oh well none of us are prefect. Let's continue anyways. 

Old word:Returned 
New word: dung


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: guide


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Guide
New word Evening


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

ground


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Ground
New word: Dirt


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Dirt
New word Tan


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Tan

New word Newspaper


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Newspaper
New word Reporter


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Reporter

New word Rancid


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Old word Rancid

New word dexterity


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Dexterity
New word Young


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

old word: Young

New word: graviation


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Graviation
New word Normal


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Normal

New word Lazy


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Lazy
New word Yolk


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Yolk

New word Kissing


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Kissing

New word: Giggling


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Giggling
New word Great


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word Great
New word - tumble


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: tumble
New word: Earth


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old word: Earth
New word: Hexagonal


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: larynx


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

old word: larynx
new word: xylocarp


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Earth
New word Hair


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: xylocarp
new word: Paisley

Oops someone missed a word. To all who seam to be having problems keeping up . Make sure your on the last page before entering your new word. Thank you.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word earth
new word timeless


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

OOps - made a boo - boo

Old word earth
new word - hello


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

bettyirene
what game are you playing? Last word was Paisley. Make sure you are on the last page before posting hun.


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Last word Paisley
New word Yesterday


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old word: yesterday
New word: yeomanry


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word yeomanry
new word yosemite


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Yosemite
New word Evenlope


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word Evenlope (should that be envelope?
New word - exquisite


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old Word - equisite
New Word - egregarious


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Egregarious
New word Sunshine


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word sunshine
new word - egg


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

old word egg
new word gigantic


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Gigantic

New Word Callous


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word callous
new word - scintillating


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

old work scintillating

New work Glorious


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word glorious
new word - Scantily


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Scantily
New word Yarn


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Yarn

New word Numerical


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Numerical
New word Lady


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old Word - Lady
New Word - yuletide


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old Word - yuletide

New Word - Echo


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Echo
New word Over


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

Old word. Reply

New word.yellowing


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word - Yellowing

New word - Goblet


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word Goblet
New word - tousled


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word - Tousled
New word - Diamond


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diamond
New word - delightful


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Old word Delightful

New Word Lovely


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Old word Lovely

New Word Yearn


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Old word- Yearn

New Word-Nautical


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old Word - nautical
New Word - lymphatic


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

classroom


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

old word - classroom
new word - metamorphosis


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - metamorphosis

new word - substance


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

Old word: tousled

New word: defamation


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

defamation


nasturtium


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Nasturtium
New word - Monkey


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Tousled
New word Daily


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Tousled
New word Daily


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: Daily

New word: Yield


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - daily

new word - yes!


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Yes
New word Soon


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Daily
New word Your


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: Rainbow


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

old word - rainbow
new word - wisteria


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

eleven


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word : wisteria

new word : abbozzo


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Old word abbozzo
New word orthopedic


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Orthopedic

New word Cousin


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Old word: cousin

New word: NICE


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: NICE

New word: ecdemic


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: Ecdemic

New word: Counting


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: glycerin


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: glycerin

new word: Nasty


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Nasty

New word Yes


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Double post! :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - nasty

new word - yummy


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Old word : nasty
New word: yucca


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Nasty
New word Young


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - young

new word - goodness


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

OLd word Goodness 
New word Sunshine


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OLd word: Sunshine 
New word: earwig


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word Earwig
New word Gorge


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - eggs

new word - splendid


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word - splendid

new word - dangerous


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

old word - dangerous

new word - softie


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word Daily
New word Yacht


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Yacht
New word Timeless


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word timeless

new word serendipity


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old word > serendipity
new word > yak


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - yak

new word - kiss


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word serendipity
New word - yapping


----------



## Orleans (Jul 22, 2012)

camel


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Serendipity
New word Yard


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Yard
New word: dag




camel???


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Dag
New word Gray


----------



## Orleans (Jul 22, 2012)

yankee


----------



## Orleans (Jul 22, 2012)

old word Dag
new word Yankee


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word Dag
new word Yankee

A new word has to start with the last letter of the old word so it should have been a word starting with "G".

Old Word: Yankee

New Word: Elegant


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word elegant
new word - torque


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - torque

new word - exceptional


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

old word - exceptional 
new word - largesse


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old word largesse
new word ex-ray


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

Old word: Tousled

New Word: Demensions


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Demensions
scant


----------



## Orleans (Jul 22, 2012)

old word: ex-ray
new word: yard


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: Yard

New word: Door


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Door

New word: Rebullition

OK people the next word should begin with the letter N.
Make sure your on the last page to this will help.


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: naughty


----------



## knit whitt (Jul 5, 2012)

old word: naughty
new word: yiddish


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: hiccups


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: hiccups 
New Word: Sagittal


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - demensions

new word - slither


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

old word - slither
new word - roquefort


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

new - roquefort

old - travel


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Demensions 
New word Saving


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old - saving


new - ginger


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

old word Ginger
New word Rose


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old - rose


new - earthling


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old earthling

New Grommet


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Earthling
gorgeous


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous

Stamp


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

christmas


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

How does Christmas follow on from stamp?

New word - pumpkin


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Candy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old - candy


new - youth


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

old word - youth
new word - holiday


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word - Holiday

New word - Yawn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - yawn

new word - nap (go figure!)


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Nap
New word Paper


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old - paper

new - river


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Old river
New rabbit


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

old word: rabbit

new word: tatter-de-ma-lion


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: tatter-de-ma-lion

New word: Numerous


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Numerous

New Word: Silly ----->


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: yardstick


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: yardstick

New Word: Kainotophobia


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old Word: Kainotophobia

New Word: Ample


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Ample

New Word: Ecmnesia


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Old word Numerous
New word Sail


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word Numerous ? 

Oops your just a little behind.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old - numerous


new - spacial

Oops - just saw that note about being a little behind. sorry. Just ignore this one. I'd delete, but I can't figure out how.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

surprise


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Surprise

New word: Eagle


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old - eagle


new - excellent


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word - Excellent

New word - Tension


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old word - tension


new word - nestle


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Old - Nestle
New - Entire


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: eloquence


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

old - eloquence


new - electricity


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: Yobbo


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old Word: Yobbo

New Word: Opal


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: liaison


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Liaison
new word: Neap


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Old Word: Neap

New Word: Procrastination


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Procrastination

New Word: Nebulaphobia


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: abjure


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: abjure
New word: ecclesiology


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

old word : ecclesiology

new word : yoghurt


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word : yoghurt

new word : Tootsie


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: Tootsie

new word: existentialism


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Existentialism

new word: Magnicaudate


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

old word: Magnicaudate

new word: excellent


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Old word: excellent

new word: tyrannosaurus


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Tyrannosaurus

new word: Sacchariferous


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Old Word: Sacchariferous

New Word: School


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

New word: Logorrhea


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Logorrhea
New word: Apple


----------



## WendyS (Mar 5, 2012)

crafty


----------



## WendyS (Mar 5, 2012)

old word apple

new word 

elegant


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: elegant

New word: Tantrum


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Tantrum

New word: madapollam


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: madapollam
New word: Millionaire


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Millionaire
New word: Ecophobia


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: ecophobia

new word: abjure


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Abjure

new word: Echard


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: Echard

new word: digital


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: digital

new word: Lac

Waiting for page 90. LOL!


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: Lac

new word: calligraphy


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Old word: Calligraphy

New word: yelp


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: yelp

New word: Police


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old Word: Police

New Word: eagre





YAY page 90 lets shoot for a 100.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old Word: eagre


New Word: elegant


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: elegant

new word: temperamental


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: temperamental

new word: lisp


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Old: Lisp
New: Pretty


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Old: pretty
New: yelp


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old: yelp


New: Pull


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word: Pull 

New word: Loop


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: Loop

New word: Pillar


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: Loop

new word: Plangent


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

lol: I guess we were at it at the exact same time:

Old word: Pillar

New word: report


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: Plangent


new word: Torrid


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: torrid

new word: destructive


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Slow computer...


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: destructive


new word: Eventually


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: eventually

new word: yoyo


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: yoyo

New word: octave


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Old word:Octave

New word: Ectobatic


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: ectobatic

new word: chelicera


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Chelicera

new word: Aborning


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: aborning

new word: glacier


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Glacier

new word: Radiology


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: radiology

new word: yore


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: yore

new word: eccentric


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Eccentric

new word: Crochet


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: Crochet

new word: Tedious


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Tedious

new word: Sacrum


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: Sacrum


new word: Marvelous


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Marvelous


new word: Soft


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

old word: soft
new " : triumph


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

*old word: triumph
new word: Habiliment*


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Old Word: Habiliment

New Word: Tournament


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Thouoghtful.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: Thoughtful

New word: Laughter


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

old word: thoughtful

new word: Loving


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: laughter

new word: rubicund


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: rubicund


new word: dangerous


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: dangerous


new word: sabot


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: sabot

new word: terrible


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: terrible

new word: entertain


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: entertain

new word: negligee


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: negligee

new word: ecclesiarchy


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: ecclesiarchy


new word: Yodel


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: Yodel

new word: lordliness


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: lordliness


new word: sanction


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: sanction

new word: nacreous


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

double posting: see below


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: nacreous


new word: supercede


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

OLD Word supercede

New Word evolution


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

OLD Word evolution


New Word numbness


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

old word: evolution

new word: narator


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Narator

new word: Radix


----------



## suelou (Aug 10, 2012)

xi


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Xi

new word: Impavid


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

old word Impavid 

new word; delicious


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: delicious 

new word: Sagittiform


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: Sagittiform

new word: Marvelous


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: Sagittiform

new word: Marvelous


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Marvelous

new word: Sole


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: Sole

new word: Enormous


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Enormous

new word: Sound


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

old word: Sound

new word: Dignified


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

old word: Dignified

new word: Doctor


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

calm


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Calm? I'm sorry but I don't see where this fits in. There is no words which end in C. Your word should of started with a R. *(pushing the Reset button)*


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

So what letter are on now?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

meandering


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

grooms


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

New word: stethoscope


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

egalitarian


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope this topic goes to one hundred pages!

Nautical


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

leviathan


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old Word: leviathan
New word: neurasthenia


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Apple


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: equity


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: Yellow


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Wispering


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Groan


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

nemasis


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Smile


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

enrich


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Halo


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

crochet


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

gmarie said:


> crochet


Halo was the last word so new word should have begin with an "O".

Tedious


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

simplistic


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: catastrophic


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Latinbeat said:


> new word: catastrophic


censure


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Entertain


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

SassyToy1 said:


> Entertain


Natural


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Lavender


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

cross


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ribble


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: elegant


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

new word: Tunnel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lamb


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

cinnamon


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

needles


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Stormy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

november


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: Refractory


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

new word: Yelling


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gourd


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

old word - gourd
new word - detrimental


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lemon


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Old word: Lemon

New word: Nobody


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yew


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Widow


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

Laura Lee said:


> Widow


Wedding


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Games


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Sensational


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lavendar


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Refrain


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Let's get to 100 pages!


Narator


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

nefarious


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Superstitous


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

new word: stagnant


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

new word: Tension


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We have two pages to go to get 100 pages!!!

new word: Nest


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

nutcracker


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

ruffles


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

stamp


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

pickle


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

elevator


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ribbing


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

grasp


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

PILGRIMAGE


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everybody


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

yesterday


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

yellow


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Wikipedia


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Angelic


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Complex


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

x-rays


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stitches


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Suture


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

exemplary


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Yahoo


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Outlook


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

kleptomaniac


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Crochet


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

thrummed


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Dangerous


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Safety


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

yielding


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Granted


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

dumb-bell


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114409-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

